# شرح برنامج Pipe Flow Wizard 1.12 بالعربي



## أسامة الحلبي (28 يوليو 2013)

برنامج Pipe Flow Wizard عبارة عن برنامج بسيط لحساب أقطار الأنابيب وهبوط الضغط بطريقة سهلة وسريعة.
تجدون شرح البرنامج باللغة العربية على هذا الرابط :

Pipe Flow Wizard Manual


------------------------------

يمكن تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة:

http://www.pipeflow.com/pipe-flow-wizard-software

والكيجن في المرفقات
كلمة السر: 123456
يجب إيقاف مضاد الفيروسات مؤقتاً قبل فك الضغط عن الكيجن

------------------------------

كما يمكن تحميل شروحات برامج أخرى على الروابط التالية:

​*شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي


شرح برنامج Elite Psychart 2.0 بالعربي


*شرح برنامج Elite ductsize 6 بالعربي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم علما و خيرا و أمنا وبركة و عطاء متجدد قيم 
وفقكم الله


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed mech (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
و بارك فيك 
و رزقك و إيانا جنة الفردوس
:84:
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 يوليو 2013)

*كالعادة ممتاز مع مرتبه الشرف *
:16:

*--------------------

والله شرح ممتاز 

ربنا يجزك خير و يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## younis najjar (29 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 يوليو 2013)

بورك في مجهودكم على العمل مفيد


----------



## عمران احمد (3 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا و هام جدا
بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## محمد كريم (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## konan2007 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*لينك الشرح لا يعمل يرجي اعادة رفع شرح البرنامج مرة اخري*


----------



## samyelnahar (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ومن هنا يمكنك تحميل system syzer 

http://bellgossett.com/selection-sizing-cad-tools/system-syzer/
ما اروعه


----------



## دمتم بخير (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للاخ الكريم على البرنامج والشرح ولكن
لو ممكن اى اخ فاضل يوقلنا ازاى نحمل البرنامج ونضع له كلمة السر
لاننى حملته ولا يعمل لانه مؤقت فقط ولا يعطى حسابات دقيقه
رجاء وشكرا


----------



## mostafakamal (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chanel86 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## saedsy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بكم ونغعنابكم


----------



## عبدالله مكى (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## علي كريم كامل (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حمزه داغ (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي
الرابط للشرح بالعربي لا يعمل


----------



## alzaher.bebars (28 سبتمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

تم تعديل رابط الكتاب​


----------



## البراء سامح (30 سبتمبر 2014)

بٌورٍكت وجٌزيٍت الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة
اللهم سدد خطاه واصلح دينه ودنياه 
واجعل اعماله خالصة لوجهك الكريم وانفعنا بها يارب العالمين
والله خالصة من قلبى، فانت تستحق ما هو اكثر


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (9 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الكاملي (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hossam eldin allam (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو رابط اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## الكاملي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

طلب مساعدة :

يا شباب أنا نصبت البرنامج و لكني لا أعرف كيفية التفعيل :82::82::82:


----------



## eng_tohame (20 فبراير 2017)

سلام عليكم ارجو رفع الشرح مرة اخري
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 فبراير 2017)

تم تعديل رابط الكتاب


----------

